# DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV, done correctly finally!



## caliginousface (Apr 15, 2005)

DIY on the oil pan for the 2.0L MKIV even though it's essentially the same thing as bhb399mm's DIY for the VR6.

So bam like in the other DIY by bhb399mm, you'll need:
-16mm and 19mm sockets
-Socket extention bar
-A ball headed 5mm allen bit or key *NOTE: Recommended: 10mm flex or swivel socket*
-Bit/Socket driver
-Rubber mallet or hammer + hockey puck
-New oil pan and sealant
Optional: New oil, filter, hacksaw.
I bought the oil pan and sealant from ECS for $117 shipped.

Well of course, you must start with this, put on some tunes!








So of course make sure the car is secure where it is chocks the rears and all that good stuff. If you couldn't find a ball headed allen bit like me, you can improvise.
















*HOWEVER. Upon replacement of the infamous two bolts near the tranny, the use of the allen key method may end up stripping the bolt heads. For this reason, I suggest using the following combination:*








*The 10mm flex head is available at Sears and is completely worth it.* 
Make sure you drain your oil too!
There is a pan cover with a bolt on the front side and two push in fasteners on the back. Remove this.
















Remove the 5mm hex bolts around the pan, there are two that are hidden next to the transmission, use your improvised or nicely bought tool.








There are three 16mm transgina bolts you need to remove.








A rubber mallet was no where to be found, so again improvisation is the name of the game. I used a NHL practice hockey puck that hit me in the head a few years ago at a game and a hammer to break the pan loose.








Cleaning up of the old sealant was accomplished with help of Denatured Alcohol. Make sure all of the old sealant is removed.








Get the pretty new pan, dress it up with a 2 - 3mm bead of new sealant, do the same on the block, running it on the inside of the bolt holes. Make sure the surface on the block is clean!








Do the pan up with the 5mm's using either the ball head or regular, then do the 3 tranny bolts. Torque them to spec if you're into that sort of thing (I am after stripping the drain plug). 
11 ft lbs on the pan to block bolts
33 ft lbs on the pan to tranny
22 ft lbs on the plug.
I believe you can refill the engine after 30minutes but DO NOT run it for at least 12 hours to allow the sealant to properly cure.
_Modified by caliginousface at 6:53 PM 7-11-2006_


_Modified by caliginousface at 9:47 PM 7-11-2006_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

hmmm, i want an oil pan shield. mine just hangs out there to dry.


----------



## MilsapM (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

after 2 pans i went with the steel reinforced one, for $10 cheaper








http://www.germanautoparts.com


----------



## RedBeetkeon18z (Jun 18, 2006)

awesome write up....


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (RedBeetkeon18z)*

Good stuff! This will be usefull for anyone doing a turbo setup and tapping the oil lines to the pan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P.S..
let me see if I can get it to stick.










_Modified by vasillalov at 8:47 AM 8-24-2006_


----------



## chrissor (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

gloves are for sissy's







just kidding, good diy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fire32NJetta (Feb 18, 2004)

well i have a pan gasket for my mk3 is sealant still reccommended or is it an alternative to useing a gasket


----------



## 16vsilverstreak (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Fire32NJetta)*

MKIII use gasket IVs use sealant.


----------



## jettaiv4suprchrgII (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (16vsilverstreak)*

ol thread with helpful information..... bump it up....


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrgII)*

Straight to my watched topics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (QVB20L8V)*

You should circle around each hole with sealer. Don't just run it along the inside.


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (bearing01)*

I just used this DIY but just out of curiosity- What happens (or could happen) if you don't wait 12hours for the sealant to set????


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (QVB20L8V)*

I can picture liquid pushing out where the sealant hasn't set.


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV, done correctly finally! (caliginousface)*

what tool do you need to remove this bolt? 10mm allen?








i found out that jiffy lube stripped my pan, so i'm doing this myself, and really overdue for an oil change


----------



## snwsurfer (May 7, 2002)

*Re: DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV, done correctly finally! (klee)*

Just used this today in the school parking lot... gotta love flying ice chunks on the freeway. 
I'm not sure what size that is.. my car never came with that steel pan... I think it's time for a dieselgeek skidplate


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV, done correctly finally! (klee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klee* »_what tool do you need to remove this bolt? 10mm allen?








i found out that jiffy lube stripped my pan, so i'm doing this myself, and really overdue for an oil change

















no one?


----------



## caliginousface (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV, done correctly finally! (klee)*

I ended up using an allen key I believe. Not sure on the size though. The new pan wouldn't accomodate the pan cover though.


----------



## the7thcircle (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV, done correctly finally! (caliginousface)*

Word to the wise, when you buy the flex 10mm socket, MAKE SURE you buy the 1/4 drive version, not the 3/8's like I did








The 3/8's drive one won't even fit up one of the tranny/pan holes


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV, done correctly finally! (the7thcircle)*

What did you use on the hidden bolt closer to the front of the car cuz i cant get that one off someone help me out


----------



## beatman (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV, done correctly finally! (NLPJetta)*

thanks for the write up...i replaced my oilpan last week....used a hybrid pan from ECS...
thanks again!


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

* book mark* im def keepin this around for when i switch my pan over to a pre tapped one for my turbo setup. thats right i said it. pre tapped. compliments of black forest industries. http://store.blackforestindust....html


----------



## Athfar (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

Your welcome for the unarchive







.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joshuajamez (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV, done correctly finally! (caliginousface)*

Hello, what type of sealant should I be looking for in the store?


----------



## joshuajamez (Mar 1, 2005)

hey, i am in the middle of this DIY and im stuck trying to get the old oil pan off the car. I have removed all screws connecting the two but it just wont budge. I have tried a hammer to wood, a mini sledge hammer to wood., and direct blows. It just wont come off. Any ideas how I get it off?


----------



## joshuajamez (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (joshuajamez)*

anybody have any ideas?


----------



## joshuajamez (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (joshuajamez)*

suggestions please














i dont want to ruin my ****


----------



## joshuajamez (Mar 1, 2005)

haha, i was missing the four bolts above the tranny bolts. they we're hidden way up in there. when i took those off it pretty much released with no issue......


----------



## ravenephialtes (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re:*

just replaced my oil pan today with a hybrid one. awesome right up... but oddly enought.. i didnt need the flex socket... all i used was a extension bar and a normal socket... had absoultly no problems...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a great write-up!!!


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

i bought the flex socket but it failed me. I could not have it sit flat on the head of the bolt....a think allen key with a handle actually got the hidden bolts out for me instead. This was a very easy install, did it in the middle of winter.
FYI be generous when spreading the sealant. Id rather have too much than not enough.
also invest in a skid plate


----------



## noky (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV, done correctly finally! (klee)*

In case anyone was still wondering -- it's an 8mm hex key to remove the oil pan cover. I didn't test this but I'm changing my oil pan now and if you really want it looks like you can just rip it off and still change the pan. Of course that means you can't replace the cover...
Decided I'd answer the question since I had to go out and buy a hex set in order to find out.
Also, get a ratchet bit for the 5mm bolts. I tried using a tiny allen key and it sucked big time.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV, done correctly finally! (noky)*

There's no need to put sealant on the block side, just ensure it's clean. Using too much sealant could lead to issues. You really dont want the sealer going in the bolt holes, or the excessive sealant breaking off in the pan, clogging the sump.


----------



## dem819 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV, done correctly finally! (jettatech)*

Anyone know the part number for the steel/metal oil pan cover....let my brother borrow my car somehow he didnt hear it fall or drag and it basically scrapped off all the info on it....in short i need a part number


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV, done correctly finally! (noky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noky* »_Also, get a ratchet bit for the 5mm bolts. I tried using a tiny allen key and it sucked big time.

or cut an allen off and stick in a drill, cuts bolt removal and install time in like a third.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV, done correctly finally! (sgolf2000)*

hi i have a very simple question.. sorry to resurrect an old thread... my oil pan is leaking... not much but slowly... my friend said i need an oil pan gasket... i read here that you replace the whole oil pan and use sealant? is this correct? i have 2004 jetta 2.0.. thanks guys


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV, done correctly finally! (tonyb2580)*

i HATE thoes 2 bolts by the tranny.....
i feel like drilling the bellhousing so get straght access to them....


----------



## eatpiealot (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV, done correctly finally! (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_i HATE thoes 2 bolts by the tranny.....
i feel like drilling the bellhousing so get straght access to them....

me too. currently in a fluster over it


----------



## antonym (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV, done correctly finally! (eatpiealot)*

A quick question. A friend of mine who owns a garage says he was hearing about the "..refill the engine after 30minutes but DO NOT run it for at least 12 hours to allow the sealant to properly cure.".. for the first time.
Can anyone verify this for me. Not that I am doubting the wisdom of caliginousface; I just need to be sure. I wanted to use his garage but I live 25 miles away and cannot afford to leave the car there for 12 hours. 
I would prefer to do it at home one evening and leave it overnight .. 
Thanks.


_Modified by antonym at 10:23 AM 11-1-2009_


----------



## Volks_Wagner (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV, done correctly finally! (eatpiealot)*

I did this job today and figured i would give my input.
-I did it on an '01 golf 1.8t with auto tranny,
-Not sure if the same bolts are used on all motors but my pan was bolted on with bolts that had 8mm allen slots in the middle and 10mm normal hex on the outside. I found it easiest to use the 10mm most of the time.
-I got the two tricky bolts off with the 10mm and just a straight extension on a 1/2" drive.
-putting those two back on i used a 8mm allen ball end tool unmodified to get it started, then the 10mm the rest of the way.
-Thats about it. Pretty straight forward for me.

Word to the wise check to see if you have a oil level sensor... then check if it is plugged into anything. I passed on a $100 savings by buying a used pan because it didn't have the hole for the sensor i saw on mine. Only to find out that my pan had been changed by the p.o. and they put a used pan on with the sensor from another car acting as a block off plate for the hole.







o well


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: DIY Oil Pan on 2.0L MKIV, done correctly finally! (Volks_Wagner)*









in that picture.. what exactly is this used for? is it just so you have a better angle to remove the bolts?


----------



## jephryh (Jul 8, 2010)

Great write up!! I used this on my 01' Golf. But I replaced mine with a steel pan from eurospec sport. 
I did notice a few differences with an all steel pan. 
1. the bell housing no longer throu bolts to the oil pan. So the three 16mm transgina bolts are not used. Included with the install, the kit I bought was a dust cover for the bell housing that went on with only slight modification from a file. 
2. The kit included a gasket, no more smearing the lip of the pan with sealant. Which makes sense to me because the mk3 with a steel oil pan had a gasket. 
Took me a little over 2 hours to do, mostly because of those hidden bolts next to the transmission. 
Thanks all!!


----------



## creterunna (Feb 10, 2006)

*Great right up....thats why i loooovvvvve the tex*

:facepalm:
I WILL BE FREEZING MY BUT OFF OUTSIDE TOMORROW BUT MY LIL GIRLS JETTA NEEDS TO GET BETTA


----------



## creterunna (Feb 10, 2006)

*Mission accomlpished 2002 jetaa 2.o standard ecs tuning got us our pan in 14 hours!!!!!!!*

TOOK ME A GOOD FOUR HOURS THANKS TO A BONEHEAD AT SEARS ...
ANYWAY the only drawback on this 2002 jetta is those two bolts up inside even with a 10 mm 1/4 drive swivel socket they were a pain in the assssssss...I WOULD NOT ATTEMPT IT WITHOUT IT TOO RISKY OF STRIPPAGE
PAID FOR 2-3 DAY SHIPPING

ECS TUNING GOT US OUR PAN IN 14 HOURS!!!!!!!
ECS TUNING GOT US OUR PAN IN 14 HOURS!!!!!!!
ECS TUNING GOT US OUR PAN IN 14 HOURS!!!!!!!
ECS TUNING GOT US OUR PAN IN 14 HOURS!!!!!!!


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

creterunna said:


> :facepalm:
> I WILL BE FREEZING MY BUT OFF OUTSIDE TOMORROW BUT MY LIL GIRLS JETTA NEEDS TO GET BETTA


 shouldn't take that long to change out the pan but if you are going to work on it outside, just watch out for dust and dirt blown into the open crank by those nice and cold gusty winds, that would clog up your oil pump in no time.... Just a suggestion


----------



## nosborn94 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Hidden bolts between tranny and pan*

I found it easiest to use a rounded allen wrench which I torqued with pliers to get leverage. They came right out.


----------



## JFAZ (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow what a great write up on this procedure- thank you!

The Jetta I am going to work on is my gf's car and I am wondering how to determine if there is a oil level sensor or not.. Someone told me all US cars do not have oil sensors but then I got completely contradictory info from someone else!

Can someone let me know how to proceed?

Thanks!
Jerry


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

nice writeup!


----------



## mr_maps (Jan 10, 2012)

*cleaning the block*

First, Thank you for the post! Has been an amazing help.

Am now cleaning the block up to prep for the new oil pan, and wondering how clean it must be. (please no generic replies; "as clean as possible")

I have some pics (low quality due to being from phone) after scrubbing for an hour with copper brush, brillo pad and rag, all with denatured alcohol;




























the grime that is left is burned on i think. its my wife's mkIV 2.0L jetta, which she has had longer than ive had her, and unfortunately hasn't been maintained like it should have. 

Reason I ask, I just got done changing the ATF filter (That post is awesome too) and after the first round it leaked a day and a half later, due to bad seal conditions(the new seal didnt fit as well as old one). I really cant afford any more mistakes in time or money.

Thanks, 
mr. maps


----------



## rsidney (Dec 17, 2011)

First thanks for the post. I couldn't done without it. I got tell you guys, I almost give up on this one.
I got the drill to go right through those 2 screws close to the tranny. I got the flex head and didn't work. There was oil all over them so it didn't have any grip. I tried the allen key and it got rounded.

So I figured out the angle of the screw and cut my 10mm head and it worked. :banghead: :banghead:

I'm just waiting tomorrow to put the new oil and that's it no more oil pan replace for me.










Thanks,


Sid.


----------



## RedVirus80 (Jan 17, 2008)

Dont drink and work on a vw!


----------



## Strohbie (Feb 24, 2010)

I just finished replacing the oil pan on my VW Jetta 2.0... This was very helpful, thanks for taking the time to post. Those small hex bolts by the tranny sure were a pain!


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

**** those 2 ridiculous bolts


----------



## pandyfackler (Feb 9, 2007)

It's jobs like these that make me never ever want to have a VW again.:facepalm:

So I have just finished everything and after running the car a few times I can see that the gasket didn't seal perfectly in one corner. Any suggestions on what I should do? Leaks drive me crazy so I kind of want to tear it all apart and start over again however it was such a mess doing it the first time that I am worried about just making a leak somewhere else.


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

thanks! i used this DIY for my 1.8T and it worked just as good. i am so glad that i found out about the swivel extension beforehand from this thread! however i gotta say that on day 2, when it came to reinstalling the oil pan, i decided to pick up a ball-headed 5mm allen wrench especially for those 2 bolts by the transmission. i'd say use the 10mm swivel to break the bolts loose or to torque them down, but the ball-headed wrench makes fast work out of spinning those bolts into the block. i also used the felpro gasket instead of the sealant that is usually recommend for the 1.8T. :thumbup:


----------



## janthenat (Sep 23, 2002)

How about this variation on the pan replacement?...

My 04 Golf 2.0 has a hybrid oil pan but only needs the lower pan (steel part) replaced. I can get one but I'm wondering about a gasket, I can't seem to find one for just the lower pan. Anyone know of a source? Or am I stuck using sealant?

Thanks.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

whats wrong with good grade of silicone for that. i think thats how they are factory. permatex or victor reinz black or ultra grey


----------



## janthenat (Sep 23, 2002)

janthenat said:


> How about this variation on the pan replacement?...
> 
> My 04 Golf 2.0 has a hybrid oil pan but only needs the lower pan (steel part) replaced. I can get one but I'm wondering about a gasket, I can't seem to find one for just the lower pan. Anyone know of a source? Or am I stuck using sealant?
> 
> Thanks.


Never mind... Just got a whole new hybrid pan and gasket on eBay for less than $80. Think I'm ready to do this. ;^)


----------



## copperlite (Jan 22, 2006)

This is a great DIY. between a 1/4" wobble extension and ball head allen I was able to get those tricky out with little issue. I got both at harbor freight for almost nothing.

I used the Felpro gasket with my aluminum pan and it worked out great. I haven't seen a lot of feedback on it. I really don't like the variability of liquid gaskets but that's just me.


----------



## janthenat (Sep 23, 2002)

copperlite said:


> This is a great DIY. between a 1/4" wobble extension and ball head allen I was able to get those tricky out with little issue. I got both at harbor freight for almost nothing.
> 
> I used the Felpro gasket with my aluminum pan and it worked out great. I haven't seen a lot of feedback on it. I really don't like the variability of liquid gaskets but that's just me.


I'm with you on the gasket vs tube-o-sealer. My gasket came with 3 grommets, any idear what they're for? I'm doing this tomorrow morning, maybe it'll be clear in the process. Picked up my first torque wrench from harbor freight for this... always fun to get a new tool. ;^)


----------



## vwmk400 (Sep 12, 2013)

Good thread and all but. I've read every single post in here and other places as well as watched every single video that I can find, I've rebuilt my MK4 2.0 and my Mk3 VR6 I know these cars like the back of my hand. I'm at my witts end with this and honestly am to the point of scraping my MK4 if this issue is not fixed soon. The two bolts to remove the oil pan will not come out. I've bought a 10mm swivel socket, I've broken off 5mm ball ended allens, I've tried just a swivel, I've heated them I've hammered allen wrenches into the bolts, had one in so tight is snapped off inside the bolt head. I refuse to pull the transmission for this car to get two bolts out. So, does anyone have anything else I can do as the swivel won't even fit over the bolt head. I'm using a 1/4 drive 10mm swivel with a 6 inch extension. If anyone can please help that would be awesome, if not it will be scarped by the weekend. And no the bolt heads are not damaged.


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

vwmk400 said:


> Good thread and all but. I've read every single post in here and other places as well as watched every single video that I can find, I've rebuilt my MK4 2.0 and my Mk3 VR6 I know these cars like the back of my hand. I'm at my witts end with this and honestly am to the point of scraping my MK4 if this issue is not fixed soon. The two bolts to remove the oil pan will not come out. I've bought a 10mm swivel socket, I've broken off 5mm ball ended allens, I've tried just a swivel, I've heated them I've hammered allen wrenches into the bolts, had one in so tight is snapped off inside the bolt head. I refuse to pull the transmission for this car to get two bolts out. So, does anyone have anything else I can do as the swivel won't even fit over the bolt head. I'm using a 1/4 drive 10mm swivel with a 6 inch extension. If anyone can please help that would be awesome, if not it will be scarped by the weekend. And no the bolt heads are not damaged.


I've been there. It's a pain in the ass but you just have to keep trying.


----------

